# Ü30 (Schichtarbeiter) sucht Gilde (Allianz)



## Stoncold (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo,nach einer Längern Pause aus beruflichen Gründen,möchte ich wieder aktiv wow spielen mit meinen magier und suche daher eine nette gilde mit der mann spass haben kann.Die Gilde sollte schön Grösser sein damiet mann die möglichkeit hatt Gilden intern oder druch eine Allianz, an den Raidinstazen 5,10,25instazen,Heroisch(mit Lvl 70) teil nehmen zu können. 
Zu mir ich bin im RL mit 32 schon etwas älter bin aber anpssungsfahig und komme mit jungern und alteren gut klar.Da mein main char erst lvl57+ ist und noch einiges zu erkunden hat und gibt was in einer gemeinschaft meher spass macht.Zu zeit ist mein Char auf Frostwolf.Ich würde den Sever wechseln,es kommen aber nur PVE(Normal) und PVP in frage kein(RP)sever. 
ZU meiner spiel zeit die leider druch meinen beruf begrenst ist, bin in schichtdienst am arbeiten(Spät und Frühschicht) in der Frühschicht kann ich von 17:00bis23:00 spielen und am wochen ende habbe ich eigendlich immer zeit zum spielen.Deshalb ware es auch gut wenn die gilde auch was am Sa und So aktive währe für instanzen sei es die neun aus (Bc) oder die alten instanzen wie MC,BWL AQ,Naxx 
5 instanzen (normal oder Heroisch). 
Falls intresse gibt von andren und Gilden können sie sich hier melden oder unter Stoncold@freenet.de melden


----------



## Stoncold (13. Juni 2007)

push bin noch immer auf der suche meldet euch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoncold (18. Juni 2007)

push bitte meld euch bin noch immer auf der suche nache einer gilde.
Und mitt lerr weile bin ich lvl62


----------



## DerBenni (19. Juni 2007)

bin immer on so ab 19 Uhr 
solltest du mich nicht erreichen versuch "Scheila" oder "Torress" 
klär das mit denen damit die bescheid wissen


----------



## DerBenni (19. Juni 2007)

auf server lordaron kannst du die gilde legendofeternitx finden wir sind alle über 18 jahre und haben nix dagegen auch mal erst um 23uhr in eine inni zu gehen meld dich einfach mal bei DerBenni


----------



## -Râr- (20. Juni 2007)

schau mal auf dem Realm DE-Shattrath vorbei. Ist ein PvEServer.... Und informier dich mal im offz. Forum Topic-ErwachsenenGilde

Kleiner Auszug aus unserer Gilde:



> Hallo Fremder,
> 
> wenn Du den Weg bis zu diesem Beitrag gefunden hast, gehen wir davon aus, dass Du ein gewisses Interesse hast zu erfahren wer die Old Rabbits eigentlich sind.
> 
> ...



mfg


----------



## vanHaven (20. Juni 2007)

Moin Stoncold,
falls du dich noch nicht für eine Gilde entschieden hast, würde ich dir gerne diese Vorstellen:

Ritter der Nacht
~ 120 Mitglieder
www.RitterderNacht.info (atm at wartung)
Fraktion: Allianz
Server: Eredar

Das Alter unserer Spieler tummelt sich zwischen 18-45.
Bei uns steht der Spaß an vorderster Stelle und das merkt man auch, wenn man mit uns los zieht.  Wir rocken mit vorliebe Instanzen, insbesondere die neuen aus bc. Joa. wir sind eigentlich für jeden scheiss zu haben und wenn du fragen hast, frag einfach.
Wir freuen uns über jeden neuen Spieler.


E-Mail: mez@en-eins.de
ICQ: 86707697

achja.ps.: TS Server etc. an Klar auch alles vorhanden! Versteht sich!
pps.: Wir sind keine Twink oder Kinder/-Fun Gilde oder son scheiss. =)


----------

